

Complete CSS Reference - cwan
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS/CSS_Reference

======
mcot
I really hadn't studied the newer pseudo-classes in css3. It seems like you
can get away with a lot less class attributes in HTML which might have been
added by a server side language or JS. The :nth-child for selecting even/odd
rows of tables comes to mind.

That being said, CSS has always been kind of a black art to me. Floating, em
vs percents vs pixels, rules regarding inline vs block elements, the box model
with borders, padding and margin... These are all things I had to read up on
and experiment with to figure out how they worked. I've spent quite a while
trying to read up on all of these things to figure it all out. Contrast this
with learning layouts in Java Swing, QT, GTK+ in about 1 days time each. I
realize I am comparing a GUI toolkit with the web but... something seems
broken here. I'm not sure if it is lack of clear documentation and tutorials,
inconstant implementations in older browsers or a failing of the language
itself. Maybe its a combination of all of those.

~~~
michael_miller
I feel exactly the same way. I had the experience of working with a designer
on two projects, both of which he gave me pixel-perfect mockups for. One
project was an iOS project, the other a web project. Getting the pixels to
match up for the iOS project was fairly easy, just a matter of getting the
right values for text shadow opacity, setting up stretched images, etc. The
web project (which only had to run on newer WebKit browsers) was much harder.
I was able to get a first draft very quickly, but getting every last pixel to
match a mockup was a painful process to say the least. My takeaway was this:
CSS is great for quickly developing styles, but when you need everything
_exactly_ perfect, it's a pain in the ass.

~~~
rmc
I've had to do that once or twice before, and I don't aim for pixel perfect
rendering, since it's a sisyphean task. Instead I go for almost pixel perfect.

Pixel perfect on a web browser doesn't make a lot of sense since people could
resize their browser, increase/decrease font size, etc.

------
rhar
<http://instacss.com> is a nice quick-search interface for it.

------
DaQuirm
For some obscure reason word-break is missing (couldn't find it with instacss,
can't find it now either).

